# Wildcat  UGA vs Auburn Thread



## David Parker (Nov 12, 2013)

I just hope Russ is quicker than his ancestor.   

BEAT AUBURN !!!


----------



## David Parker (Nov 12, 2013)

stirring stirrring stiiirrrrrrring


----------



## David Parker (Nov 12, 2013)




----------



## weagle (Nov 12, 2013)

This game should be awesome.  I think UGA NEEDS this game just as bad as Auburn WANTS this game.

Murry has had some of his best games against Auburn and I expect he will give us fits again.  We just do not have the linebacker play to be consistent on D and Murry seems to have a knack for exploiting that.  

Although the Bulldogs have had a disappointing year, they still out-talent us on nearly every match-up.

Auburn will have to bring the A+ game and win the turnover battle to win.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Nov 12, 2013)

weagle said:


> This game should be awesome.  I think UGA NEEDS this game just as bad as Auburn WANTS this game.
> 
> Murry has had some of his best games against Auburn and I expect he will give us fits again.  We just do not have the linebacker play to be consistent on D and Murry seems to have a knack for exploiting that.
> 
> ...


Auburn can win...... as long as your QB doesn't have to throw the ball more than 15 times.

He's from the neighboring County here in GA.  I was told before the season that talk around the Auburn program was that he was BETTER than Cam Newton.

I enjoyed telling them that the only thing he had in common with Cam was that they're both thieves.


----------



## David Parker (Nov 12, 2013)

i have no expectation and every expectation for this game.  Gonna need Munson some way, some how for this one.  Will be sweet if we get it though.


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 12, 2013)

..Gurley space


----------



## David Parker (Nov 12, 2013)

The "Joe Cox" era wins   rofl


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 12, 2013)

Rebel Yell said:


> Auburn can win...... as long as your QB doesn't have to throw the ball more than 15 times.
> 
> He's from the neighboring County here in GA.  I was told before the season that talk around the Auburn program was that he was BETTER than Cam Newton.
> 
> I enjoyed telling them that the only thing he had in common with Cam was that they're both thieves.



There is much truth in that statement. If you can stop the run, you have stopped Auburn. The unknown( for me anyway) is : Just how good is Georgia's rush defense?
The bookies are Auburn -4 and the o/u 110, so its pretty obvious that an offensive free-for-all is expected by both teams.


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 12, 2013)

being as honest as I can be;  the Barners kinna scare me here.  Marshall may not be a passing QB ( good for us ) BUT, he is fast and running QB's have given us fits this year.......the game is a strength to strength in that we have a decent run defense, and Auburn has a pretty good run game.....who knows.....I will say that I think this rivalry has returned to respected status after the departure of Scam and Dirty Nick.


----------



## David Parker (Nov 12, 2013)

if we can keep their offense off the field for 60 mins, we can win it.


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 12, 2013)

Knowing what we know about our defense and special teams, every game scares me.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 12, 2013)

David Parker said:


> if we can keep their offense off the field for 60 mins, we can win it.



That reminds me of one of Bill Curry's classic moments:
"IF we can keep their offense off the field and then score more points than they do, we just MIGHT win this game."


----------



## yellowduckdog (Nov 12, 2013)

MCBUCK said:


> being as honest as I can be;  the Barners kinna scare me here.  Marshall may not be a passing QB ( good for us ) BUT, he is fast and running QB's have given us fits this year.......the game is a strength to strength in that we have a decent run defense, and Auburn has a pretty good run game.....who knows.....I will say that I think this rivalry has returned to respected status after the departure of Scam and Dirty Nick.



And the chop blocking from uga ? On 2nd thought maybe it's not back lol


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 12, 2013)

oh lawd..... an Aubie bringing up chop blocking? Do you really want to go there?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 12, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> knowing what we know about our defense and special teams, every game scares me.



^^^this!!^^


----------



## gacowboy (Nov 12, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> Knowing what we know about our defense and special teams, every game scares me.



Yep, I agree !!! Our Defense is showing improvement, up to being ranked 77th in the nation in points against @28.8 per game...


----------



## lddrew (Nov 12, 2013)

Why not just start laying down bets on how many players can still walk after the game?  Watching GA football this year has been a wild ride. I had to leave the student section during the Mizzou game it was so nauseating.

Wish I could go to the game, had a student ticket, had to sell due to a big test week.  I think it will come down to the last 5 minutes of the game.

SEC/National hopes are dead.  But if we beat FL (done), Auburn, and Tech it's a decent season for UGA in my opinion


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 12, 2013)

lddrew said:


> Why not just start laying down bets on how many players can still walk after the game?  Watching GA football this year has been a wild ride. I had to leave the student section during the Mizzou game it was so nauseating.
> 
> Wish I could go to the game, had a student ticket, had to sell due to a big test week.  I think it will come down to the last 5 minutes of the game.
> 
> SEC/National hopes are dead.  But if we beat FL (done), Auburn, and Tech it's a decent season for UGA in my opinion



You forgot UT and Carolina!


----------



## lddrew (Nov 12, 2013)

Tennessee was such an ugly game. murray looked like he could have been playin on sunday with the last drive though

LSU was the most fun game i've ever been in at Sanford.  It was so loud

GA/FL even though we couldn't move the ball second half was a ton of fun.


----------



## DSGB (Nov 12, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> Knowing what we know about our defense and special teams, every game scares me.





Browning Slayer said:


> ^^^this!!^^



No room for mistakes on offense. First one to stumble has to play catch-up.


----------



## DSGB (Nov 12, 2013)

Oh yeah! This one's a tie-breaker.


----------



## David Parker (Nov 12, 2013)

Douglas needs to POP and Gurley slices and dices!  Soften that defense and grind baby.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 12, 2013)

Marshall will only look like Cam after he completes bout 30 passes against us. I know he is not a passing QB, but he might be after this game. Uga 41 UA 36.


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 13, 2013)

yellowduckdog said:


> And the chop blocking from uga ? On 2nd thought maybe it's not back lol



where did that come from!?!?

I hope this game is at least close. I personally feel like UGA has to have a lot of things go their way for them to win...just like any team, they need: 

1-good offensive line play/running game (that has been an "On-Off" switch a bit this year. (Gurley-Douglas)

2-smart QB play.  That has been pretty consistent.

3-Gurley plays anything close to his ability

4-Run defense-a chore against Aubie

5-Pass defense-What's that?


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 13, 2013)

yellowduckdog said:


> And the chop blocking from uga ? On 2nd thought maybe it's not back lol



You must have been blind drunk and ended up watching a Tech game to come up with this foolishness!


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 13, 2013)

No, no, no!  Chizik's defense;  ran what  is called "Nick Farley QB upper cut chop" defense.  They only ran it the one year because Trooper was considering leaving for more player pay at an undisclosed out of state institution....err ahh....university.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Nov 13, 2013)

MCBUCK said:


> where did that come from!?!?



Watch the replay of 2010 and you will understand. I think the game was dirty on both sides ( it was in the stands as well)..I have not watched uga this year but I would say I haven't heard anything like that now.


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 13, 2013)

gacowboy said:


> Yep, I agree !!! Our Defense is showing improvement, up to being ranked 77th in the nation in points against @28.8 per game...



Don't be fooled by those improved numbers, App State and this years UF team are not strong offensively.


----------



## gacowboy (Nov 13, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> Don't be fooled by those improved numbers, App State and this years UF team are not strong offensively.



 Yep, it may be ugly....


----------



## GreatWhiteTurkeyHunter (Nov 13, 2013)

Auburn has been playing above itself. UGA will stop the run and the Offense is gonna run all over AU's D. Game will be over before the 4th quarter. You saw it here first, lol.


----------



## DSGB (Nov 13, 2013)

GreatWhiteTurkeyHunter said:


> Auburn has been playing above itself. UGA will stop the run and the Offense is gonna run all over AU's D. Game will be over before the 4th quarter. You saw it here first, lol.



You have more confidence than I do! Last week was the only game all season that was over before the 4th, so I don't expect any different.


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 13, 2013)

yellowduckdog said:


> Watch the replay of 2010 and you will understand. I think the game was dirty on both sides ( it was in the stands as well)..I have not watched uga this year but I would say I haven't heard anything like that now.




oh it was dirty alright.


----------



## David Parker (Nov 13, 2013)

GreatWhiteTurkeyHunter said:


> Auburn has been playing above itself. UGA will stop the run and the Offense is gonna run all over AU's D. Game will be over before the 4th quarter. You saw it here first, lol.





I'll take that or anything that results in UGA scoring one more point than Auburn.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Nov 13, 2013)

http://www.warblogle.com/2012/07/02/football/the-night-auburn-hosed-off-dawgs/

Another ugly night , I was at this game as well


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 13, 2013)

20-16(?) 20-15(?)...I don't see anything ugly bout that. Aww-bee lost on a pick.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Nov 13, 2013)

MCBUCK said:


> 20-16(?) 20-15(?)...I don't see anything ugly bout that. Aww-bee lost on a pick.



Watch the end when they turned the hoses on the dawgs tearing up the field.
   If that was the case nothing would be ugly about the 10 game AU won...

Anyways we both see the game thru our teams tainted eyes so here's to a good game  good luck just after 730 pm Sat nite


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 14, 2013)

Auburn vs. Georgia is a big,big deal around the valley!!!Auburns already looking past the Dogs to the Alabama game.


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 14, 2013)

yellowduckdog said:


> Watch the end when they turned the hoses on the dawgs tearing up the field.
> If that was the case nothing would be ugly about the 10 game AU won...
> 
> Anyways we both see the game thru our teams tainted eyes so here's to a good game  good luck just after 730 pm Sat nite



I have never, ever looked at my Dawgs thru....."rose colored glasses."


----------



## DSGB (Nov 14, 2013)

fish hawk said:


> Auburn vs. Georgia is a big,big deal around the valley!!!



Yes sir! Family feuds and braggin' rights for the year.


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 14, 2013)

Lizards and Vowels take note and apply for lessons;  yellowduckdog is a rivalry fan extraordinaire! He has the unique ability to be an Aubie with conscience and commitment.  He knows how to agitate a UGA fan without retaliation himself.  Bravo to the yellowduckdog!  This is what makes the UGA-Auburn rivalry so freaking great!!!!


----------



## David Parker (Nov 14, 2013)

making auburn fans cry is what makes it great for me.


----------



## WickedTider (Nov 15, 2013)

Go Dawgs

and 

Roll Tide


----------



## David Parker (Nov 15, 2013)

_Where's that tiger
Where's that tiger 
Where's that tiger 
Where's that tiger
Hold that tiger
Hold that tiger 
Hold that tiger 
Hold that tiger
Hold him choke him kick him pokin'
Where's that tiger
Where's that tiger
Where oh where can he be
Low or highbrow 
They all cry now 
Where can that tiger be_


----------



## Calcium (Nov 15, 2013)

AUBURN will hold Murray to less than 200 and Gurley to less than 100.  The TIGERS will do just fine.


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 15, 2013)

hmmm.....okayy... They might do just that!   I would not put myself out there in a game like this though; not with the history. Too many times this game has decided the fate of a team, coach, season.  Aubie is pretty cotton pickin good this year for sure...but the Dawgs are too.


----------



## David Parker (Nov 15, 2013)

Calcium said:


> AUBURN will hold Murray to less than 200 and Gurley to less than 100.  The TIGERS will do just fine.



But how will yall fare after that first UGA drive?


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 16, 2013)

Auburn wins this one.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Nov 16, 2013)

Go Dawgs
Go Gators


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 16, 2013)

Just saw that in the last six games auburn has played, the average ranking for the run defenses they have faced is 92nd in the country. UGA is ranked 20th. If the UGA run defense hold up their end of the deal, Auburn will have to do something they are not very good at only attempted a total of 15 times in the last 2 games combined, pass. I thing Gurley cuts loose and Murray has a good game with dump off passing and hitting the tight ends. UGA wins.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 16, 2013)

fairhope said:


> Just saw that in the last six games auburn has played, the average ranking for the run defenses they have faced is 92nd in the country. UGA is ranked 20th. If the UGA run defense hold up their end of the deal, Auburn will have to do something they are not very good at only attempted a total of 15 times in the last 2 games combined, pass. I thing Gurley cuts loose and Murray has a good game with dump off passing and hitting the tight ends. UGA wins.


I think you are correct. This is how Oregon got beat. But in similar fashion, can UGA's troubled defense hold up to a no huddle hurry up offense? It should be a good game, for sure.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 16, 2013)

It's funny that an Auburn fan was the first to bring up dirty play and Nick Fairley, you'd think any of them with any sense would just pretend that never happened.  I'll lay it out pretty simply-on Murray's play of the game, Fairley hit him late and drove him into the ground.  So the first play shows the fallacy of the chop-blocking as Fairley's motive.  2 minutes into the game, Fairley grinds his facemask into Murray's chin and cuts it.  Later on in the 1st quarter, Fairley hit Murray late 2 plays in a row and drives him into the ground, the 2nd of which Fairley hurts his own shoulder while trying to hurt Murray.  In the 2nd half, Fairley speared Murray with the crown of his helmet 5 steps after Murray had thrown the ball, and on UGA's final drive did Fairley succeed in knocking Murray out by hitting Murray knee with his helmet.  Only then did UGA's lineman finally try and blow Fairley's knee out.  I wasn't gong to bring all that up, but since a Barner mentioned it, I figured facts are the best thing to clear up lies.


----------



## Curlydog (Nov 16, 2013)

lbzdually said:


> It's funny that an Auburn fan was the first to bring up dirty play and Nick Fairley, you'd think any of them with any sense would just pretend that never happened.  I'll lay it out pretty simply-on Murray's play of the game, Fairley hit him late and drove him into the ground.  So the first play shows the fallacy of the chop-blocking as Fairley's motive.  2 minutes into the game, Fairley grinds his facemask into Murray's chin and cuts it.  Later on in the 1st quarter, Fairley hit Murray late 2 plays in a row and drives him into the ground, the 2nd of which Fairley hurts his own shoulder while trying to hurt Murray.  In the 2nd half, Fairley speared Murray with the crown of his helmet 5 steps after Murray had thrown the ball, and on UGA's final drive did Fairley succeed in knocking Murray out by hitting Murray knee with his helmet.  Only then did UGA's lineman finally try and blow Fairley's knee out.  I wasn't gong to bring all that up, but since a Barner mentioned it, I figured facts are the best thing to clear up lies.



   That's the game, stop being a CRY-BABY!


----------



## yellowduckdog (Nov 16, 2013)

Curlydog said:


> That's the game, stop being a CRY-BABY!



Amen , it's a big boy game , not every opponent helps him up a pats his butt , oh and btw I didn't bring it up...


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 16, 2013)

Curlydog said:


> That's the game, stop being a CRY-BABY!



Hey dude, I was only responding to an Auburn fan saying UGA started the dirty play, so call him a crybaby if you're really serious.  Reading comprehension is your friend, well maybe it's not your friend since you've proven you can't tell the difference between a crybaby and someone using facts to refute that crybaby.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 16, 2013)

yellowduckdog said:


> Amen , it's a big boy game , not every opponent helps him up a pats his butt , oh and btw I didn't bring it up...



You brought up chop-blocking to justify Nick Fairley's behavior, I was just pointing out that on the very first offensive play for UGA, Fairley hit Murray late and drove him into the ground.  So I just want you to explain how UGA's chop-blocking started Fairley's dirty play, when Fairley had not been chop blocked yet.  Please use your Barner logic and somehow explain that Fairley was just making a pre-emptive strike.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 16, 2013)

Good grief.


----------



## Curlydog (Nov 16, 2013)

lbzdually said:


> Hey dude, I was only responding to an Auburn fan saying UGA started the dirty play, so call him a crybaby if you're really serious.  Reading comprehension is your friend, well maybe it's not your friend since you've proven you can't tell the difference between a crybaby and someone using facts to refute that crybaby.



I don't care who started what , where. It's part of the game! CRY-BABY - CRY-BABY - CRY-BABY


----------



## tcward (Nov 16, 2013)

Thwa!


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Nov 16, 2013)

That was disappointing


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Nov 16, 2013)

That was more disappointing


----------



## gacowboy (Nov 16, 2013)

gacowboy said:


> Yep, it may be ugly....



This is REAL Ugly ...


----------



## David Parker (Nov 17, 2013)

First, I am so proud of our Ga team.  There is no way to defend against that last touchdown.  The truth is, if the games ran about a minute (30 sec even) longer we'd probably have won a few more this year.

They hung in and played.  As always, we come from behind.  As always we have to put up 40+ to beat them.  Is is CTG?  Seems like we sold out to the run as much as possible to slow it down while on offense thus, giving our defense the best chance to come in fresh and succeed.  That was what I wanted.  Hindsight 20/20, it may of worked out better to just floor it and hope the Tigers can't keep up, which I think would have been the case.  That first drive by Auburn was productive but they had to work for it.  IDK, just seemed like when we needed to score quick, Aaron and Company made it look easy.



  I don't know the answers.  Dawgs will rise again.

Long live Aaron Murray !!!


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 17, 2013)

Curlydog said:


> I don't care who started what , where. It's part of the game! CRY-BABY - CRY-BABY - CRY-BABY



You forgot to say nyah, nyah nannyah, and I know you are but what am I, lol.


----------



## Calcium (Nov 17, 2013)

We'll, I guessed right on Gurley.  Tell ya what, Murray does anything to win. He played a great game. After that 4 yard 1st quarter by the dogs, I'm afraid the Tigers thought it was over. Never can count that game to be over until the hour of play has expired.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 18, 2013)

David Parker said:


> There is no way to defend against that last touchdown.



Sorry, but here you are wrong.  I am an old defensive player.  Josh and Trey violated defensive back rule 101, which is that on 4th down, unless an interception can help you with field position, knock the ball down.  Both were trying to intercept and not knock the ball down.  As for the defense called, we were actually in the right formation and had two guys there to make the plan, they just made the wrong play.  One BIG thing that the Auby's don't want to admit was that they got away with holding Drew on that play.  The offensive blocker had his arm around Drew's neck and a ref just stood there and did not flag it.  After some of those calls, I wonder what 2 or 3 of those refs left with in their bags when they left the plains behind them.  No No:


----------



## skeeter24 (Nov 18, 2013)

MudDucker said:


> After some of those calls, I wonder what 2 or 3 of those refs left with in their bags when they left the plains behind them.  No No:



Are you serious?  The first drive Auburn had a catch that was clearly a catch via the reply, called an incompletion and the Murray touchdown on 4th and goal should have been negated as his knee was down.  There may have been bad calls on both sides but it was definately not one sided.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 18, 2013)

skeeter24 said:


> Are you serious?  The first drive Auburn had a catch that was clearly a catch via the reply, called an incompletion and the Murray touchdown on 4th and goal should have been negated as his knee was down.  There may have been bad calls on both sides but it was definately not one sided.




The catch was iffy.  I would have given that one to Auby.  However, that bad call did not stop the drive so it did not affect the game.  But y'all got the call on the fumble when clearly the replay showed Justin had the ball all to himself when he took possession of it.  Your guy slithered in the pile and stole it.

Murray was not down.  They looked at over 20 angles and not one gave them cause to overturn the touchdown.

There can be no argument that your offensive lineman was clearly holding on the play that gave Auby the win.  That should have negated the miracle, but instead, these refs gave y'all the game.

So yes, I am serious.  Nearly every sports writer who has written about the game thinks the officiating stank and it was worst against Georgia.

I will say this, for the first half, Auby owned us.  However, in the 4th quarter, Georgia took Auby to the woodshed and should have won the game.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Nov 18, 2013)

MudDucker said:


> The catch was iffy.  I would have given that one to Auby.  However, that bad call did not stop the drive so it did not affect the game.  But y'all got the call on the fumble when clearly the replay showed Justin had the ball all to himself when he took possession of it.  Your guy slithered in the pile and stole it.
> 
> Murray was not down.  They looked at over 20 angles and not one gave them cause to overturn the touchdown.
> 
> ...



Shoulda woulda coulda, but didn't move on.


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 18, 2013)

I am hard core, dyed n the wool, "Bulldawg born, Bulldawg bred, and when I die, I'll be Blldawg dead." Yup, we had some calls go against us, and yup there were some missed calls, but let's move on....Kentucky is next. 
We don't need to leave it in the hands of the likes of Penn Wagers.


----------



## David Parker (Nov 18, 2013)

to clarify, the play was defendable and our safety/DB failed to knock it down.  Having the hand of God reach down and place the football in the hands of an unsuspecting sprinter is not something we could have prepared against.


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 18, 2013)

MCBUCK said:


> I am hard core, dyed n the wool, "Bulldawg born, Bulldawg bred, and when I die, I'll be Blldawg dead." Yup, we had some calls go against us, and yup there were some missed calls, but let's move on....Kentucky is next.
> We don't need to leave it in the hands of the likes of Penn Wagers.



Yep.  That game is over and nothing is going to change the outcome.  Congrats Auburn, you guys have a lot ahead of you...including a HUGE game against Bama.


----------



## Calcium (Nov 18, 2013)

MudDucker is cracking me up.....

"Woodshed"?  What do you call a 6 play 4 yard first quarter by the dogs?  Guess ya'll were just warming up at that point.

A missed call here and a missed call there.  It went both ways.  Funny how a dog fan fails to mention a missed call on the OBVIOUS intentional grounding by Murray.  Whether or not it made a difference in the game, who knows.  He was also down before crossing the plane.  Every uga fan I've talked to admitted it.  The way that played out, it is just part of the game.  It would have been tough to lose, or for most fans even win, on a questionable call, but I'm sure you'd have felt accomplished with a W that way.   Louis making a play at the end is not questionable.  I'll take it all day!

What's new...whining and excuses are what everyone expected.  Best thing is, there are a lot of good dog fans getting tired of the whining and excuses going on within their nation.

Winners make plays!  It just happened to be AUBURN's day for a break.  I do give it to Murray for playing like a champ!  Too bad Grantham didn't think to teach his defense to bat the ball down.  It looked like he was too busy teaching them how to miss tackles.  

MudDucker, don't go losing to GT, and especially KY.  That might work you into a pre-Christmas bowl instead of a late December one.

By the way...love the video of a half dozen uga coaches falling to the ground like my two year old flopping down when pouting.  Stand up, be a man, and take your licks.  Isn't that how you are supposed to walk away from the "woodshed?"


----------



## gacowboy (Nov 18, 2013)

Congrats to Auburn fans, good win for y'all. For us we will take our 84th ranked Defense and move on. http://espn.go.com/college-football/team/_/id/61/georgia-bulldogs


----------



## David Parker (Nov 18, 2013)

just a good SEC football game.  For those who side with non-SEC teams, that game is indicative of SEC Saturdays.  If you get it, you get it.  If not, you probably think it was appropriate that Hawaii drew us for the 2008 Sugar Bowl.  Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 19, 2013)

Calcium said:


> MudDucker is cracking me up.....
> 
> "Woodshed"?  What do you call a 6 play 4 yard first quarter by the dogs?  Guess ya'll were just warming up at that point.




It is always easy to crackup the fans of the cow college on the plains.  They still think cow tipping is a great Saturday night gig!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 19, 2013)

Roll Tide, burn the 'barn down.

That's all I got to say about that.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 19, 2013)

elfiii said:


> Roll Tide, burn the 'barn down.
> 
> That's all I got to say about that.


----------



## David Parker (Nov 20, 2013)

what barn?


----------

